# LYS L2



## DrOctavion (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey what's going on guys? 
I just happened to be helping my girlfriends dad with his guitars and he pulled out an LYS guitar and wanted me to get new strings and stuff for it. I had never really heard of the company before but i guess they are pretty rare, anyone familiar with them? Hes looking to sell and wants to know if they are worth a pretty penny.

Thanks


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 10, 2011)

Apparently they were made in Canada by what eventually became Godin guitars. Most prices I found online were in the few hundred dollar range.


----------



## DrOctavion (Jan 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Apparently they were made in Canada by what eventually became Godin guitars. Most prices I found online were in the few hundred dollar range.



So they're worth a little bit? Thanks man


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 10, 2011)

DrOctavion said:


> So they're worth a little bit? Thanks man



Well, that's very subjective, and the condition and quality of the exact guitar will matter a lot. 

A lot of VERY good acoustics can be had on the used market such as older Ovations, Takamines, Alvarez, and Yamahas, so even if you could sell it for around $400, keep in mind, that it'll have to be in great shape.


----------



## DrOctavion (Jan 10, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Well, that's very subjective, and the condition and quality of the exact guitar will matter a lot.
> 
> A lot of VERY good acoustics can be had on the used market such as older Ovations, Takamines, Alvarez, and Yamahas, so even if you could sell it for around $400, keep in mind, that it'll have to be in great shape.



Well he just resells things through ebay often so i am pretty sure he will be happy knowing that its worth more than the $15 he paid for it.
But again thank you.

By the way are you in any bands around here?


----------



## jerry8jb (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, indeed they were made here in Quebec, Canada. They were made for about 3 years and afterwards Mr. Godin bought the Norman/Lys/Kamouraska/Manik guitar company that became today Godin. The Norman line was kept but the Lys was transformed into Seagull...

Lys have a tendancy to required a neck reset (or bridge shaving) with time and this can be detected by high action. L2 is a basic model made of laminates not solid wood. Depending on its condition the price range is between 150-300$...

I bought my first Lys back in 1980 and started a collection last year (2010) I have an L2 but might be interested...you can send some pics to my mail or give me the Ebay item number...

Jerry


----------



## jerry8jb (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

I also collect info such as model number & serial number to create a registry of all Lys guitars...

If possible pplease pitch in serial number...

Thank

JErry


----------



## Maniwakiman (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Lys L20-12 for sale. I can send photos.


----------

